# Mercury 15Hp 2-stroke Kill Switch?



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

I have a 2002 Mercury 15Hp 2-stroke that I just put on my NMZ, the seller included one of those generic 'kill switch lanyards' with like 8 keys on it.

Question is; where does it go and which one do I use? I can't for the life of me find where to put these kill switch keys.

I did figure out that the 'clip' gets clipped onto your body or wrist ;D 

Any help before this weekend appreciated!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

clip looks like this one

http://www.crowleymarine.com/parts/1557.cfm

and hooks onto the switch, part #17

http://www.crowleymarine.com/mercury-outboard/parts/3234_10.cfm


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> clip looks like this one
> 
> http://www.crowleymarine.com/parts/1557.cfm
> 
> ...


I could have sworn I tried that; but my switch is very hard to 'switch' or pull down, and the cheap plastic kill switch loop key just pulls itself out....time for a squirt of WD40?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Kill switch is supposed to be hard to flip, that's what holds the loop/clip in place.
The switch has two positions up/run and down/off.
With the switch in the off/down position slip the loop/clip over the switch
then flip the switch, with the loop/clip still hanging on it, to the up/run position.
Attach the belt clip to your body/clothes and you're ready to go.
To kill the engine in an emergency, pull on the leash (fall overboard)
the clip flips the switch down, shorts the circuit to the ignition, no spark, no run.


----------

